# My Mini Venomous Villains Haul



## kileencheng (Sep 24, 2010)

I went in just wanting 1 nail polish and 1 lipstick.  I came out with 5 things instead.  Needless to say, this collection is pretty awesome.  












Formidable nailpolish
Bad Fairy nailpolish
Magically Cool Liquid Powder in Truth and Light
Sweet Joy eyeshadow
Innocence, Beware lipstick

Enjoy, everyone!  

Kileen


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 24, 2010)

nice haul, i wish mac had put the box designs on the packaging, i especially hate the little heads on the e/s.

i love the look of innocence beware!

i'm jealous you got your goodies so early


----------



## Susanne (Sep 24, 2010)

Enjoy!! They look great together.


----------



## Sass (Sep 24, 2010)

Niiiiice!!!  I have that powder on my list as well (in Cajun though) finally glad to see someone who picked it up.  Enjoy!


----------



## ginlovesmac (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice haul! Can't wait to get my hands on the nail polish =D


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 24, 2010)

How does the powder feel when you put it on?  (if you have had a chance to play yet)

Nice haul


----------



## RoxyJ (Sep 24, 2010)

_Lucky_! I can't wait until it's released


----------



## StarrySim (Sep 25, 2010)

I picked up Truth & Light as well, but have yet to open it. I should try to play around with it this weekend.

And BTW your haul isn't mini, I only got 2 items. That's mini


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 26, 2010)

i can't wait to get the nail polish


----------



## Stylistic_x3 (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_nice haul, i wish mac had put the box designs on the packaging, i especially hate the little heads on the e/s.

i love the look of innocence beware!

i'm jealous you got your goodies so early_

 
I completely agree with you! When I first saw the little teaser with the sketch-looking design of the characters, I thought that was what they were going to deliver in the packaging. Haha boo to those floaty heads on the e/s!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice haul btw! I just pre-ordered the 2 MES & Her Alter Image e/s (the lilac one, since I'm lacking a lilac) yesterday. Can't wait to pick it up next weekend!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice haul! Those two nail polishes are so pretty.


----------



## standardseries (Oct 7, 2010)

Great haul!  Enjoy your goodies =)


----------



## alumeze (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice.. I was going to get truth and light also but just had to get two briar rose ....love them!


----------

